# Durable Deck Stain and Sealer?



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

I highly recommend Sherwin Williams, I have been doing business with then for years and the professionals working there can give you all the information about the products that are best for your situation.

Good Luck!

Jason


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, first off, all stains SEAL wood! Personally, the best stain company I have come across is SANSIN. www.sansin.com. I would apply Sansin's DEC stain (an emulsified oil, which means you can clean up with water. It does have oils but it's newer technology that actually works better than high voc oil stains) Apply two coats, at least a few hours apart. That's it, no clear finish afterwards, like I said, this product will seal the wood. And instead of doing it every year, you'll be doing it every two to three years. These guys are beating Sikkens everywhere, and Sikkens are a well known stain company. It's a little more than the lower end products, but you pay for what yo uget, and in the end, you'll save in the long run.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNH! That's the sound of the buzzer. Did you seal the underside? Thanks for playing. 
Instead of a ladder, you need a dingy.

I would ask around the marine outlets and find a good seaworthy coating, something that is designed for ship wood. 

BTW, nice spot. For airfare, room and board, I'll man the dingy. And I live at the beach.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Solid stains are generally not recommended for deck surfaces but a semi-transparent stain will have some color that can even out color differences in the decking if that is an issue for you. Semi-transparents tend to have better UV protection than clear products. What you don't want are sealers with waxes such as Thompson's Water Seal.

As mentioned, some of the newer water-suspended semi-transparents rival their oil counterparts in terms of performance and are a lot easier to clean up after. They are pricey though. I guess I am either a purist or a pre-geezer that just has more faith in oil-based stains for decks. 

Definitely ask around and see what others are using on their decks and docks. You obviously want good UV and wood protection. You want something that is not going to turn into an ice rink when wet. 

I know you have to do something but keep "Less is More" thinking in mind. Dock maintenance will probably be at least an annual chore so don't go overboard (pun intended) with expensive materials you cannot keep up with. And as pointed out you are only going to be able to further protect one side of the dock beyond the treatment of the wood. It will only last so long. Better to use high quality materials but not to the point you might for other applications. Stick the savings in a fund for dock repairs and replacement down the road. 

I raced a 35 foot Cheoy Lee Lion for ages. It had a beautiful teak deck that we never touched with any sort of sealer and it was drenched in salt water. Once you start with deck sealers and stains it becomes an endless task to keep all blended together just for appearance sake.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Oct 27, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> NNNNNNNNNH! That's the sound of the buzzer. Did you seal the underside? Thanks for playing.
> Instead of a ladder, you need a dingy.
> 
> I would ask around the marine outlets and find a good seaworthy coating, something that is designed for ship wood.
> ...


Joe...I assume you're trying to be funny or sarcastic (or both) but I really don't understand your point?

If you're trying to say that sealing will be ineffective because I did not seal the underside of the boards prior to installation, I'm not too worried about that. I'm more concerned with protecting from UV and rain. The tide virtually never reaches the dock. I know it's not going to last forever. I just want to do what I can to give it some added longevity.

Thanks.

Tipsy


----------

